# Craftsman 32CC will start but not stay running



## Greenhorn (Feb 24, 2006)

*Craftsman 32CC Brushwacker will start but not stay running*

Craftsmans 32 CC. Model No. 358.795200 Brushwacker will start if I put gas into the spark plug hole, but will only run a few seconds. I have replaced all the fuel lines, fuel filter, purge bulb and I have thoroughly cleaned the entire carb with carb cleaner (took it apart). It is still obviously not getting gas into the carb. The carb is less than 2 years old as it was replaced by Sears under warranty (now out of warranty). Is there anything else I can do short of buying the whole carb again and hoping it lasts longer than approximately 3 hours running time of the last carb?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Those are generally pretty durable models. Are you sure you put the fuel lines on correctly when you replaced them? It is easy to get them on incorrectly.


----------



## Greenhorn (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks, I marked the location of the old lines with tape so pretty sure I got them right. Also checked per some advice you gave another hobby talker recently. Also reversed them just to see if it made any difference. Did not make any difference either way. Someone told me there could be a hole in the diaphram. Does this make sense to you (don't think I can just buy that part).


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Just look to see if the fuel is being pumped from the tank/filter, to the carb and then back to the tank through the return line when you press the primer. Yes, there could be a hole in the primer but it's normally pretty obvious by looking at it as you press it. If you are sure the fuel lines are correct and the carb is clean then it could be the reed valve is broken or loose. If you pull the carb you can look in the carb adaptor and see the reed valve... it should cover the hole and lay close to flat on the inside surface.

If it is the primer you can buy just the primer.

I would still tend to think the carb is still plugged someplace as they can be a real bear to clean completely. Close both needles (if you have two.. if not then just the one) and then open them both 1 3/4 tun. Sometimes there is some gunk in the needle/seat and just closing them and then opening them will dislodge it enough to get it to start and you know that is where the problem is.


----------



## Greenhorn (Feb 24, 2006)

I'll give these ideas a try. Thanks a million for your excellent help.


----------

